# Duda para escoger balun para antena tdt



## seth9008 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hola, tengo una duda que parecerá un poco tonta pero quisiera mejor despejarla 

En mi pueblo ya hay television digital terrestre, por lo que el negocio de antenas "hd" ha crecido ultimamente, desafortunadamente son muy caras y no sirven (la imagen se pixela mucho incluso si una persona se acerca) 

Probando algunos métodos caseros, hice desde la antena sencilla usando solo cable coaxial hasta la de latas de coca y no daban un buen resultado

Por ultimo decidí hacer ésta antena:







aunque tengo dudas en el adaptador de impedancias que se usa, ya que en algunos lados usan  uno de 300 a 75 ohms y en otros proponen el de 75 a 300 ohms 

Yo he encontrado ambos muy baratos y en ésta antena he probado ambos sin tener alguna diferencia notable en el uso de uno u otro, no así con la señal que ahora es mucho más estable y ya no se pixela. 

Sin embargo mi duda es, ¿en qué afecta usar uno u otro balun en dichas antenas? ¿afecta en algo al receptor de la tv el usar uno u otro? 



Agradecería su respuesta


----------



## trilaware (Oct 10, 2014)

Hola,
con este esquema solamente, no sé cuál es la impedancia de la antena. Pero lo que si es casi seguro, es que la entrada de la tele debe ser de 75 Ohms y la línea de transmisión un coaxil (probablemente RG59) también de 75 Ohms. La necesidad del balún surge del hecho de que la antena puede ser de otra impedancia, y de ahí la adaptación a 75. Es mas, si la impedandia de la antena fuera de 75 Ohms, no necesitás balún en absoluto. Espero haber sido claro... aunque no estoy muy seguro. ¿Podés confirmar la impedancia de la antena? SUERTE!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2014)

Yo tengo una de esas antenas y no lleva balún


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, la antena arriba tienes en su punto de alimentación una inpedancia de 300ohmios Balanceados. asi un meo de alimentar  correctamente esa antena es conectar a el una cinta de 300 Ohmios hasta a la TV y por meo de un balun 300/75 adaptar la cinta de 300 Ohmios balanceados en 75 Ohmios desbalanceados que es la inpedancia de entrada de la TV aun mas la entrada de la TV es desbalanceada  (coneción tipo "F" henbra").
Lo segundo meo es subir hasta la antena un cable de 75 Ohmios (recomendo lo tipo RGC06 por tener menor perdidas por metro enpleado) y con auxilio de un balun 75/300 conectar a lo punto de alimentación de la antena.
Para zonas con sinales debiles es recomendable lo uso de un Booster (preamplificador)montado lo mas cercano de la antena que possible.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 10, 2014)

trilaware dijo:


> Hola,
> con este esquema solamente, no sé cuál es la impedancia de la antena. Pero lo que si es casi seguro, es que la entrada de la tele debe ser de 75 Ohms y la línea de transmisión un coaxil (probablemente RG59) también de 75 Ohms. La necesidad del balún surge del hecho de que la antena puede ser de otra impedancia, y de ahí la adaptación a 75. Es mas, si la impedandia de la antena fuera de 75 Ohms, no necesitás balún en absoluto. Espero haber sido claro... aunque no estoy muy seguro. ¿Podés confirmar la impedancia de la antena? SUERTE!!!



Lo mismo pensaba yo, ya que la entrada de antena de la tv pide 75 ohms de impedancia. 

No estoy seguro de cuanta impedancia tiene la antena, de hecho el la mayoria de los sitios no le prestan atención a éste dato, sólo ocupan el balun para poder conectar un cable coaxial a la antena sin hacer modificaciones mayores. Solo en un sitio encontré algo mas de info sobre la transmisión de TDT por uhf y que por ello recomendaba la adaptación de impedancia de 300 a 75, fuera de eso no encentré mas info.

Por otro lado, suponiendo que la antena fuera de una impedancia menor de 75 ohms, qué ?¿pasaría si se conecta al balun de 300 a 75?

y otra duda, ¿qué pasa si se conecta el balun de 75 a 300? digo, se supone que la tv pide 75, por lo que no estoy seguro de qué pasaría en éste caso


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2014)

seth9008 dijo:


> Lo mismo pensaba yo, ya que la entrada de antena de la tv pide 75 ohms de impedancia.
> 
> No estoy seguro de cuanta impedancia tiene la antena, de hecho el la mayoria de los sitios no le prestan atención a éste dato, sólo ocupan el balun para poder conectar un cable coaxial a la antena sin hacer modificaciones mayores. Solo en un sitio encontré algo mas de info sobre la transmisión de TDT por uhf y que por ello recomendaba la adaptación de impedancia de 300 a 75, fuera de eso no encentré mas info.
> 
> ...



Bueno por ejenplo una antena tipo "Log Periodica", ese tipo de antena ya tiene una inpedancia caracteristica de 75 Ohmios desbalanciados , asi un sinples cable coaxial hasta la TV es lo suficient sin la nesecidad de enplear balunes.
Los balunes son adaptadores de inpedancias y tanbien balanceadores /desbalanceadores , (balanceado : los dos hilos son vivos pero la tensión entre els es defasados 180 grados) y (desbalanceados tenemos un hilo vivo y una malla de tierra).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2014)

Esa antena es una variante de la *Gray-Hoverman* muy común para las bandas de UHF y que tiene una impedancia característica cercana a los 300Ω.



Dadas son características constructivas y la mejor banda de aplicación se usa en TDT por su bajo valor  .

Adjunto un archivo que hace años encontré en interné !!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 10, 2014)

seth9008 dijo:


> Lo mismo pensaba yo, ya que la entrada de antena de la tv pide 75 ohms de impedancia.
> 
> No estoy seguro de cuanta impedancia tiene la antena, de hecho el la mayoria de los sitios no le prestan atención a éste dato, sólo ocupan el balun para poder conectar un cable coaxial a la antena sin hacer modificaciones mayores. Solo en un sitio encontré algo mas de info sobre la transmisión de TDT por uhf y que por ello recomendaba la adaptación de impedancia de 300 a 75, fuera de eso no encentré mas info.
> 
> ...



Hola...Para confundir un poco mas  los balunes esos tienen *una relación* de por ejemplo 4 a 1(no son los única proporción/relación que vienen o se construyen) y balanceado a des-balanceado por lo que puedes conectar 300 balanceados y tener 75ohms des-balanceados o 200 y tener 50ohms a la salida, etc. siempre que respetes la relación que hay entre entrada y salida, así como balanceado a des-balanceado.
Saludos.
Ric.


----------



## ANDRESPI (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola, encontraron algúna solución? Tengo la antena de los 4 filamentos en v, en dos lineas. Se me ve mal, pero anduvo bien durante 1 año sin balín. Me estoy volvieron do loco.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don ANDRESPI mire ese link aca : http://yy5rm.blogspot.com.br/ en el hay datos mas que suficientes para diseñar un balun 4:1 para tu antena, donde ese es muy sinple y construido con un trecho de 1/2 conprimento de onda en lo cientro de la banda deseada de recepción con  proprio cable coaxial enpleyado en la bajada..
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## smoke (Abr 21, 2017)

Cualquier balun rescatado de un TV viejo que haya sido apto para video-cable y tenga entrada de 300 Ohms (cinta plana) te puede servir.  Combina las dos funciones, adaptación o transformación de impedancias, y la de balun. Si falta el balun, la antena "apunta" torcido y quizás con menos ganancia, pero igual anda, Si falta la adaptacion de impedancia perdes señal, pero si hay de sobra igual anda. Saludos.


----------



## ANDRESPI (Abr 30, 2017)

smoke dijo:


> Cualquier balun rescatado de un TV viejo que haya sido apto para video-cable y tenga entrada de 300 Ohms (cinta plana) te puede servir.  Combina las dos funciones, adaptación o transformación de impedancias, y la de balun. Si falta el balun, la antena "apunta" torcido y quizás con menos ganancia, pero igual anda, Si falta la adaptacion de impedancia perdes señal, pero si hay de sobra igual anda. Saludos.


Voy a ver que consigo en ferretería. No se a que se refieren cuando dicen que sin balun apunta torcido. Muchas gracias.


----------



## smoke (Abr 30, 2017)

La frase: la antena "apunta" torcido, se refiere en términos técnicos,a que se deforma el diagrama de radiación de la antena, ya que el coaxil al no estar aislado de la antena, pasa a formar parte de la misma. Eso produce un cambio en el diagrama de radiación, que resulta difícil de predecir. No obstante, el cambio no es grande, así que es un fenómeno menor, y de fácil solución ,apuntando a máxima señal. Saludos.


----------

